

Top 10 Reasons Why Java Sucks - bootload
http://www.jroller.com/obie/entry/top_10_reasons_why_java

======
bootload
_"... framework authors are not application developers ..."_

Rolls eyes, shake heads. I'm not sure #2 argument holds. Wouldn't it be better
to have a few system developers working on core code and the app developers
assembling from pre-built blocks?

------
jamongkad
Man, I'm getting tired of seeing RoR fan boys peddle their framework as if
it's the Second Coming. Why all the hate nowadays? Can't we all just get
along....

------
davidw
Not a very thoughtful list.

